# How to get the subtitle file working on my PC when the DVD plays.



## m_tawfik15 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have DVD folder on my HDD ( there are many files inside this folder such as .VOB, .IFO ..etc), windows media player can play this movie, however there is no subtitle shown when the DVD plays as it does with AVI files, any advise how to get the subtitle file working on my PC when the DVD plays.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Vab10 (Mar 13, 2008)

In WMP have you gone to the top menu (accessed by ALT if doesn't appear), and went to Play then "Lyrics, Captions, and Subtitles", and then clicked "On if Available"?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not all disks have the subtitles on them chek the menu at the start of the disk before you press play to check if they are listed


----------

